# New York reptile owners



## chitodadon (Jan 30, 2013)

Just want to know who is in NY close to the city and long island

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------



## Dubya (Jan 30, 2013)

Me. Mastic Beach, LI.


----------



## lDeathThekidl (Jan 30, 2013)

im close to the city in queens , about an hour from long island


----------



## chitodadon (Jan 30, 2013)

*Re: RE: New York reptile owners*



lDeathThekidl said:


> im close to the city in queens , about an hour from long island



Where in queens im in jamaica u dont have any pics of your tegu

from Samsung Galaxy S3


----------

